# First IHSA show



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your win! Sounds like you had a fantastic time.

I showed IHSA for a few semesters. It was absolutely not my cup of tea, but it's great to hear that others had a better experience than I did!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great job! I adored my years in IHSA.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations on a good show! A friend of mine just showed at her first IHSA as well. She really enjoyed herself, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Zexious said:


> Congratulations on your win! Sounds like you had a fantastic time.
> 
> I showed IHSA for a few semesters. It was absolutely not my cup of tea, but it's great to hear that others had a better experience than I did!


I honestly think it depends on where you go to school at and the coaches. My coaches are great but I have heard from some people who have not had such good coaches and they dont like it as much.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^That's exactly what it was! I was not a fan of my coach at all. I'm not sure how your school does it, but she would teach 10+ students at once, all at different levels. Basically you were in the lesson until they passed what you could do, then you were asked to do two-point trot until the lesson was over. No fun!


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Zexious said:


> ^That's exactly what it was! I was not a fan of my coach at all. I'm not sure how your school does it, but she would teach 10+ students at once, all at different levels. Basically you were in the lesson until they passed what you could do, then you were asked to do two-point trot until the lesson was over. No fun!


That would be terrible! We ride in groups of between 3 and 8ish and we usually ride with other riders of our level. But with having the small lesson groups we don't get very long lessons but we go for lessons four days a week and are at the barn for between 3 and 5 hours each day doing chores,moving horses around, cleaning water, cleaning stalls and lots, making feed, giving the horses hose downs, riding and other random things


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Another issue was that the barn is over an hour away from the campus?  So far haha. Ugh.

Seriously, though, that's awesome! Sounds like you have an awesome setup! <3


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Zexious said:


> ^Another issue was that the barn is over an hour away from the campus?  So far haha. Ugh.
> 
> Seriously, though, that's awesome! Sounds like you have an awesome setup! <3


Yeah we do have a pretty good setup. Our barn is only about 15 minutes from campus so its not to far at all. I could not imagine having to drive over an hour to the barn!


----------



## GodGirl11 (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go, girl! I hope I get to ride on an IHSA team one day )) Keep it up!


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just to update we had one more show to finish out the semester and I ended up with a second and a third, still really good I think! I have 23 points so far and I only need 13 more points to qualify for regionals, and to level up to novice  I have also been given a scholarship starting next semester! My team ended out the 2013 season with a reserve title so its been a ver good year overall! I am on winter break now and have the next set of shows in late january. I will try and update after those shows


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

GodGirl11 said:


> Way to go, girl! I hope I get to ride on an IHSA team one day )) Keep it up!


Thanks!!! Just keep up riding and IHSA will easily be in reach


----------

